
ThreadX - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThreadX
======
petecox
see also yesterday's article on Raspberry Pi, where it is mentioned that
ThreadX runs on the Broadcom GPU.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19061656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19061656)

